# retrouver application runstatic push up



## thepretender57 (5 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous , je viens de changer de téléphone , et j'ai voulu télécharger l'application runstatic push up pro que j'avais acheté à l'époque , or elle n'est plus disponible sur l'apple store et j'ai vue qu'adidas l'avait acheté . Ma question est : peut on encore trouver l'ancienne application et puis je la remettre sur mon tel à nouveau , je m'en servais beaucoup et j'avoue qu'elle était vraiment très bien faite et je n'arrive pas à trouver un équivalent . Je précise que je n'ai fais aucune sauvegarde ... 
Si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider à la récupérer je l'en suis serais très reconnaissant . merci


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2019)

Malheureusement le système est fait de telle manière à ce que cela soit impossible. Ce qui est vraiment lamentable la part d'Adidas, car une ancienne version aurait dû t'être proposée dans ta liste d'achat.


----------



## thepretender57 (5 Octobre 2019)

oui surtout que je l'avais acheté , et quand je consulte dans l'apple store " restaurer mes achats " je vois les applications que je n'ai pas encore remis sur mon iPhone et malheureusement celle ci ne si trouve pas ...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2019)

thepretender57 a dit:


> oui surtout que je l'avais acheté , et quand je consulte dans l'apple store " restaurer mes achats " je vois les applications que je n'ai pas encore remis sur mon iPhone et malheureusement celle ci ne si trouve pas ...


Idem pour moi , j'ai reçu un message de Runtastic qui disait arrêter la version pro ,
jJe pense pouvoir faire une exportation de mes données sur le site web


----------



## thepretender57 (6 Octobre 2019)

je sais que lorsque tomtom avait changé son modele économique , que j'avais pour le coup acheté également à l'époque tomtom version europe ; et j'ai pu télécharger l'ancienne version avec un lien qui me permettait directement de l'a prendre , pour çà je me suis dis peu être que ce sera pareil pour cette application

Tomtom sur son site nous permettait justement de la retelecharger , voici le lien par exemple :
https://fr.support.tomtom.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/22371/locale/fr_FR


----------

